
Monitor Stack Overflow Activity Directly into Slack - jchanimal
https://medium.com/@picsoung/monitor-stack-overflow-activity-directly-into-slack-dc778913490f
======
jchanimal
This is a code tour of a purely serverless stack including Lambda and FaunaDB.

